# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Халяль мясо? Исключение мусульманам

## Алексей Назин

Харе Кришна всем! ))) Меня интересует вопрос-только мусульманам разрешено есть мясо? Главное чтобы был халяль соблюден?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Харе Кришна! Не совсем понятен вопрос. Разрешено употребление мяса кем? В рамках различных религиозных традиций могут устанавливаться различные ограничения на употребление мясной пищи. У мусульман они одни. У вайшнавов - другие и т.д. В вайшнавизме и в индуизме в целом не действуют ограничения, связанные с освобождением плоти от крови, хотя подразумевается, что пища, связанная с кровью оскверняет. Гаудия-вайшнавы, например, полностью отказываются от мяса, рыбы, яиц. Это основано на необходимости развивать качество милосердия, к чему трудно прийти, когда мы как религиозные люди провозглашаем на словах следование принципу милосердия, а на деле поедаем пищу, связанную с убийством, насилием, страданием. Также гаудия-вайшнавы отказываются от употребления пищи, которая оскверняет сознание - считается, например, что яйца - именно подобная пища, хотя они могут быть и неоплодотворенными, но это пища связана с плотью и кровью. В различных направлениях индуизма предполагается возможность употреблять мясо некоторых животных. Но существует общий запрет на поедание говядины.

----------


## Алексей Назин

В мусульманских священных писаниях есть разрешение есть мясо? Или там ограничение на употребление? Почему они едят мясо,соответствует ли это их священным писаниям?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> В мусульманских священных писаниях есть разрешение есть мясо? Или там ограничение на употребление? Почему они едят мясо,соответствует ли это их священным писаниям?


В исламе употребляется халяльное мясо, освобождённое от крови. Такова там религиозная традиция.

----------

